# Puppy Weight at 3 months?



## Ringo (Jan 21, 2011)

I Weighed my APBT Pup this morning and at 3 months he is 29 pounds,Does this sound about right for his age?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

depends on genetics, and if he is APBT or Am. Bully. we have dogs on here that weigh from 30#'s to 110#'s.
sounds kinda big for an APBT, but every dog goes through stages.


----------



## Ringo (Jan 21, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> depends on genetics, and if he is APBT or Am. Bully. we have dogs on here that weigh from 30#'s to 110#'s.
> sounds kinda big for an APBT, but every dog goes through stages.


I have a another male APBT who is 2 years old and he is 53ibs..This little guy seems to be catching up to him quickly lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

He could just be a large APBT 
are they registered?


----------



## Ringo (Jan 21, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> He could just be a large APBT
> are they registered?


Yes they both are.


----------

